# 60 Gallon Tank And Cabinet Question



## Jackie boi (Mar 9, 2017)

First off i hope this is in the right place to post this? Hi my name is jack im new here. Ive been doing alot of research and still have a few questions. I was hoping you all could help me out. Im curently building a new aquarium, for the space i have i would like to do about 200 gallons. My first question was,what would be good measurements for a 200 gallon tank for some piranha? The reason i ask is because im about to build the cabinet for the tank to sit on. Also i have ended up with a nice 60 gallon that i got for next to nothing. I was also wondering if i could use the 60 for a sump tank for the bottom? Would 60 be enough or to much? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A typical 200 is around 96" wide, 25" tall, 20" deep... There are lots of variations of that, especially with 220s and custom tanks. Ideally a tank 25" deep and 20" tall as Ps dont really use the depth as much as the surface area.

As for the sump, a 60 could be used but high flow and other issues might not make it ideal. I would suggest the largest tank you can fit under the stand, which might be 2 60 gals or a single 120.

Its possible to design a 60 gal sump that would work great, but that depends on the load of the tank and other factors.


----------



## Jackie boi (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you i really aprishiate the reply. The 200 is actually flexible its not set in stone yet. I actually just measured my are and that is smaller than i was expecting it to be. I have a pretty good size area. Its actually gonna have its own wall. I could actually do 100 x 40 x 40 and still have prelty of walk way. So you dont think the 60 would be enough. Maybe i should just use it as a community tank and build a sump for the bottom as well


----------



## Jackie boi (Mar 9, 2017)

That says its 692 gallon in the calculator? That cant be right can it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jackie boi said:


> That says its 692 gallon in the calculator? That cant be right can it?


100" x 40" x 40" is 692 gallons. I dont know why you would want a 40" tall or if that is even possible without extremely thick glass / acrylic and extensive bracing. My ideal tank would be 6' or 8' long, 36" front to back and 30" tall.

If you can build a sump, I would go that route and use the 60 for a quarantine / community tank.


----------



## Jackie boi (Mar 9, 2017)

I really aprishiate the advice. Im gonna get started building the cabinet soon.


----------

